# MTM zombie ammo cans $6.97



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

If anybody in the midwest that has a Menards (big box like lowes)they have the mtm zombie ammo cans for $6.97!...I picked up a few myself,now,gotta fill em up!.
good price,regularly $12.00.the decal will come right off,I don't care for it anyway.you can always put it on somebodys windshield.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting discussion regarding personal defense and being on the witness stand after the incident and explaining that you shot the assailant with zombie ammo. Brings into question your intent.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Menards is turning into a really good prepper place. The one close to us has the genuine Gamma Seal lids for 5 gal buckets for about $7 each. That is about what I pay for them online if you include shipping.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

alterego said:


> Interesting discussion regarding personal defense and being on the witness stand after the incident and explaining that you shot the assailant with zombie ammo. Brings into question your intent.


Just the ammo can,not the ammo.you have to fill your own can with whatever.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Menards is turning into a really good prepper place. The one close to us has the genuine Gamma Seal lids for 5 gal buckets for about $7 each. That is about what I pay for them online if you include shipping.


Just bought a bunch of canned food there cheap,good brands too.plus some bottled h2o.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Bought a few of these at a time when I couldn't find metal cans. Looks like an equivalent. 
Plano Ammo Can, 1312 - Walmart.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job MI Old Guy. You could also smash the sticker on some global warming hippie kook's mouth and consider it a 3 for 1;
1.) Great deal on an ammo can
2.) Smashed global warming hippie kook's mouth
3.) Seals the mouth shut so you don't have to listen to them whine anymore after they wake up


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> Interesting discussion regarding personal defense and being on the witness stand after the incident and explaining that you shot the assailant with zombie ammo. Brings into question your intent.


You will already be characterized as the "nut job" who stocks up on thousands of rounds of ammunition, and thus needs stacks of cans to put it all in.
You really think the kind of ammo will matter that much?


----------

